
Predatory conference scammers are getting smarter - kevinsimper
https://www.chemistryworld.com/news/predatory-conference-scammers-are-getting-smarter/3009263.article
======
kevinsimper
There is also a website about WASET which is a fake conference organizer,
focusing on earning money and getting papers published.

[https://wasetwatch.wordpress.com](https://wasetwatch.wordpress.com)

~~~
jefft255
Waset now create conference with the same name as others, confusion people
even more. These scam are extremely frustrating. I get spam from predatory
conferences/journals everyday now.

